# Murcia Open 2009 (live results)



## Worms (Feb 28, 2009)

live results:

http://www.rubikaz.com/murcia2009/live


----------



## ngb (Mar 2, 2009)

I would like to thank Rafal Studnicki for sharing his system. Everything was working cool except for 30 minutes in the morning. 

Next spanish open organizers are now interested in broadcasting results too. I think thats good for speedcubing and all competitions organizers should do one more effort to broadcast more competitions all over the world.

Thanks Rafal


----------



## ngb (Mar 5, 2009)

I add another one. Danish Open organizer are also interested in broadcasting results 

If you are organizing a competitions dont doubt. Its not difficult and is good for the whole comunity.


----------

